# Seen this promotion? 10,000 AGR rewards for credit card signup!



## inspiration100 (Aug 5, 2008)

Seen this promotion? I bumped into it after staying at Westin Seattle.

https://www201.americanexpress.com/cards/ap...=starwoodcards2

Here you get 10,000 starwood points, and from that, starwood gives a 1:1 ratio to Amtrak. I have not tried this but I plan to do so very soon. That's alot of points for little work.

See any catches? I don't, however you just want to cancel the Credit Card before the next year, when the fees start coming ($45 a year).

-Joseph


----------



## sechs (Aug 5, 2008)

We've talked about credit cards here before, and I'll say it again. I would not suggest applying to a credit card for the sole purpose of getting the sign-up points. Your credit is far more important than that.

If you're looking to earn AGR points via a credit card on an ongoing basis, the Chase Amtrak Guest Rewards card would be a far better choice. Smaller bonus, but no fees.


----------



## jackal (Aug 6, 2008)

inspiration100 said:


> Seen this promotion? I bumped into it after staying at Westin Seattle.https://www201.americanexpress.com/cards/ap...=starwoodcards2
> 
> Here you get 10,000 starwood points, and from that, starwood gives a 1:1 ratio to Amtrak. I have not tried this but I plan to do so very soon. That's alot of points for little work.
> 
> ...


As far as credit cards go, the SPG card and the HHonors card are, IIRC, two of the better-rated cards on the market. If you want the points, I'd say go for it. As long as you have a fairly established credit history, a new card won't bump your score down more than a couple of points.


----------



## sechs (Aug 6, 2008)

Once again I don't suggest opening credit cards willy-nilly. With the current credit situation, I don't think that any kind of messing with your credit score is a something that you want.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 7, 2008)

jackal said:


> As far as credit cards go,* the SPG card *and the HHonors card are, IIRC, two of the better-rated cards on the market. If you want the points, I'd say go for it. As long as you have a fairly established credit history, a new card won't bump your score down more than a couple of points.


What is an SPG card???

So applying getting an AMEX card will get me 10.000 points and an AGR MasterCard will get me 5,000 points -with the 5,000 points that I have, I'm half way to a Round Trip 1 Zone Bedroom. Sure is something to consider.

Getting select status means I will get points 25% faster, right? INTERESTING.......


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2008)

RRrich said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > As far as credit cards go,* the SPG card *and the HHonors card are, IIRC, two of the better-rated cards on the market. If you want the points, I'd say go for it. As long as you have a fairly established credit history, a new card won't bump your score down more than a couple of points.
> ...


SPG = Starwood Preferred Guest - hotel program

American Express card is $45 per year (fee free for the 1st year).


----------



## sechs (Aug 8, 2008)

Please see my previous posts in this thread



RRrich said:


> So applying getting an AMEX card will get me 10.000 points and an AGR MasterCard will get me 5,000 points -with the 5,000 points that I have, I'm half way to a Round Trip 1 Zone Bedroom. Sure is something to consider.


Applying doesn't guarantee you anything except the hit on your credit.

You only get the teaser points if they actually open the account for you, *and* you meet the requirements for receiving the points.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 8, 2008)

sechs said:


> Please see my previous posts in this thread


Why, they are really quite boring.



> You only get the teaser points if they actually open the account for you, *and* you meet the requirements for receiving the points.


If I apply for credit, I get it - don't waste your time worrying about me!


----------



## sechs (Aug 8, 2008)

Then, for everyone else:

Don't pay attention to RRrich. He has so much money that his credit doesn't matter. That's why he's chasing free points on credit cards instead of just paying for the train trips.


----------



## inspiration100 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL you two. Sechs has a good point, however some of us like the free points and don't have alot to worry about the credit. Good advice for the right person indeed. I will sign up shortly and report what happens. Does anyone know if you can combine two amtrak rewards accounts (Say my Uncles and mine together) to redeem points?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2008)

inspiration100 said:


> Does anyone know if you can combine two amtrak rewards accounts (Say my Uncles and mine together) to redeem points?


No, you can't - all points must come out of 1 account. But what you could do is get 1 award (say 15k) for a one way award from your account, and then get a one way award for 15k (for the return) from your uncle's account.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 8, 2008)

;-) i'm glad we are making folks laugh - its good for you - lowers the blood pressure, they tell me.

Sechs, you are right that some folks worry that applying for credit cards willy-nilly, may have a bad effect on their credit rating. others feel that spending willy-nilly will have a bad effect on their net worth. Some of the folks who have that sentiment have significant net worths but still they spend frugally.


----------

